# Bait? Food? Sushi!!



## TheRustyOne (Sep 13, 2003)

I know I love sushi...what about everyone else? If ya do, what's your fav. types?

i love dragon rolls -- a shrimp tempura roll topped with eel and avacado...yum...


my friend, lindy, loves boston and philly rolls.


----------



## don bohrer (Sep 13, 2003)

TR1,

I just can bring myself to eat sushi.  I've been to japanese restuarants, and everyone's pigged out on it, but I just don't have the nerve! I want my food oven cooked!


----------



## Master of Blades (Sep 13, 2003)

Futo Maki, Cucumber Maki, Nigri Sushi.........all sorts. I eat almost anything


----------



## pknox (Sep 13, 2003)

Sushi is the absolute best.  I don't mess with rolls too much, other than the occassional spicy tuna.  I'm a straight sushi man, and love sashimi even more.  I love tuna (regular and belly), salmon, all kinds of roe, and smoked eel, but my absolute favorite is octopus.  I have eaten well over 2 dozen pieces of octopus (tako) sashimi in one sitting, and would do it again in a heartbeat.  As a matter of fact, I may go right now.  Don't even bother with the soy sauce or the wasabi -- just slam that sucker down!  Chase it with a Sapporo or an Ichiban, and it's even better.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 13, 2003)

salmon roe is too salty for me, whitefish is really slimy -- bleh, and octopus...that just scares me

(yesh, i've had all three types)


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 14, 2003)

Edamamme, Yellowtail Sashimi, UNAGI (Unagi is my favorite) Kappa Maki...

About the only think I didnt like were the Spider Rolls... Softshell crab is kinda icky anyhow.


----------



## MountainSage (Sep 14, 2003)

This Eastern Oregon Redneck doesn't eat bait.


Mountain Sage


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 14, 2003)

I stick to the 'cooked' stuff.  California and shrimp rolls.  My GF cant get enough eel.  Theres a Buffet place in Rochester NY thats got some pretty decent sushi... best I've had so far was at a Marriott of all places.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *  My GF cant get enough eel.  *



Thats because UNAGI RULES! (And I bet you thought I was gonna say something dirty about that...  )


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Thats because UNAGI RULES! (And I bet you thought I was gonna say something dirty about that...  ) *



No comment.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 14, 2003)

No way. Bring me beef instead--and cook it.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *I know I love sushi...what about everyone else?  *



Hell no.



> i love dragon rolls



I like spring rolls are they close to the same?



> my friend, lindy, loves boston and philly rolls



I like pumpkin spice rolls.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 15, 2003)

I love Sushi! Hmmm...I think I'll eat some later! :cheers:


----------



## Robbo (Sep 15, 2003)

I don't like sushi per se but,

we have a kick butt japanese retaurant called Mt. Fuji that serves awesome cooked food in addition to sushi....

eddamame, yakitori, sticky rice, hibachi steak, chicken teriyaki, yaki soba, gyoza....just had it on saturday (drool).


----------



## arnisador (Sep 15, 2003)

Yes, I do like the steak and chicken at a Japanese steakhouse!


----------



## Elfan (Sep 15, 2003)

I miss suchi... kinda hard to find any in the middle of nowhere PA.


----------



## pknox (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *No way. Bring me beef instead--and cook it. *



Not saying beef is bad, bro.  I love that too...and chicken, pork, lamb, venison, etc...

I especially love the beef in Japanese restaurants, as it is usually SOOO tender.  Beef Negamaki is usually what we start with before we hit the sushi.  I also had a karate instructor who regularly made the best beef sukiyaki I've ever had...restaurant or not.

I will basically eat anything that's dead, or wants to be.


----------



## pknox (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *I miss suchi... kinda hard to find any in the middle of nowhere PA. *



Believe it or not, it's actually not that hard to make your own.  There are quite a few good books on the subject.  The trick is to get the freshest fish you can find, and the sharpest knife you can buy.  Supposedly salmon is the perfect starter for those who choose to "roll their own" so to speak.

And you can always make the veggie rolls.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 15, 2003)

Ok, simple Sushi Recipe:

*Basic Sushi Recipe Ingredients:*


3 1/3 cups of uncooked rice - use only a high quality medium grain white calrose rice (ie: Nishiki or Kohaku)

4 cups of water


Cook the rice, spoon into plastic or glass bowl and allow to cool for about 15 minutes. (Room temperature is good, though I prefer mine slightly chilled)

Mix 5 Tbs of Rice Vinegar, 5 Tbs Sugar, 1 tsp salt and 1 Tbs Mirin over low heat until sugar n salt are disolved.  Force cool by either placing pan in freezer for a bit, or sitting pan in an ice bath.


Slowly mix a little of the vinegar solution into the rice until its at a nice consistancy...still sticky.  Don't over season, because the rice won't stick together then.

Note:  Use plastic or wooden utensils as metal will react with the vinegar.


For a roll, you need the toasted seaweed.
Spoon it on and spread out carefully so that its about 1/3" high, and covers about 5/6th of the sheet.  Place sliced fish, vegetables, egg or whatever in the 1st 1/4.  slowly and carefully roll it up.  (Note: you can lightly mosten your fingers to keep the rice from sticking.)  Slice the roll into 6-8 pieces.

For a single serving:
Take a small amount of seasoned rice, roll into a ball then form into a small rounded square.  Place a piece of fish, butterflied shrimp or egg on top.  You can tie it with a small thong of seaweed if you wish.


Pour some good soysauce into a bowl (I recomend Kikoman), and add wasabi to taste.  Pick up a piece of sushi and quick dip (Dont Dunk!) the eat.  It is normal to eat it in 1-2 bites.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 15, 2003)

There's a sushi section at my local grocer's, with an outside staff (all of Oriental descent) that runs it.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 15, 2003)

Very good place in the Wilmington, Delaware, area...lots of places to buy pocky too. *grin*


----------



## arnisador (Sep 15, 2003)

Pocky?


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Pocky?
> *




*dies* someone who doesn't know Pocky?? LOL. Kidding. It's a junk-food from Japan that's purty popular. kinda like biscuit sticks with chocolate coatings. they come in many flavors.


----------



## Seig (Sep 16, 2003)

I do not eat bait


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 16, 2003)

Yeah POCKY for men is really good.

And on the subject of Japanese Junk food, how about my FAVORITE softdrink in the whole world, Calpis Water???

Uncarbonated, of course.


----------



## lost_tortoise (Sep 16, 2003)

I could eat Unagi for every meal for the rest of my life, I think.  Obviously, it is my favorite.  Anago is a close second.  I actually have a well-known problem with sushi.  I seem to be incapable of eating less than $70 worth of sushi in a sitting.  Believe me, here in Kentucky, $70 is a LOT of sushi.  Tako has always been one of my favorites.  Sea urchin is about the only type that I can do without.  Haven't tried the Fugu yet, but I have that down as a life goal.  Love all the fish (yellowfin, fatty tuna, salmon etc.) and their roe.  Enjoy the quails egg as well.  Also, I do enjoy the spider roll.


----------



## lost_tortoise (Sep 16, 2003)

Now I can't stop thinking about sushi!  We have a roll down here that is eel, avacado and salmon wrapped in tuna.  Man alive, it's good!!!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> **dies* someone who doesn't know Pocky?? LOL. Kidding. It's a junk-food from Japan that's purty popular. kinda like biscuit sticks with chocolate coatings. they come in many flavors. *



OK, I think I get it. But no, I haven't seen it! Where do you get it?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 16, 2003)

Try your nearest Chinatown or Anime Convention. 

Stuffs adicting...esp. the Green Tea flavor.


----------



## Kroy (Sep 16, 2003)

Sushi ROCKS as does the copius amounts of sake' that goes along with it.


----------

